# Single Girls Xmas/New Year Meet Up



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello All,

Now, I'm not necessarily volunteering to organise the whole thing this time! But knowing how busy it gets around Xmas/New Year, how about we book in a date at least?

Thinking for next meet was an overnight stay (Saturday night) at some sort of hotel/B&B/'venue'. All suggestions very welcome - probably somewhere in the Midlands is best, and reasonably priced of course.
No obligation to stay overnight but we thought it might be fun - that way we could go out and do something during Saturday afternoon, have dinner together, stay over and then have breakfast before heading home

Anyway, pls vote for dates and let's get the venue suggestions coming in and we'll go from there
You can vote for more than one date....I can make all of them although 20-21 prob a bit too close to Xmas (need to allow time for last minute shopping!!)

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura,
Once again you're a star!!!  I've put my 3 dates on.... does depend on work which seems to change month by month!  Would love to make this one and an overnight stay sounds brilliant!
Take care
R x x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Laura for setting this up - I have opted for the 6/7 or the 13/14 - you are right, the other date is way to near xmas!! 

I am happy to have a look on the internet for suitable places - not sure if anyone fancies leamington spa - its midlands ish and is a lovely town. However, may be a bit far south for some people - let me know what you think?

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

or maybe gloucester/worcester? Easy to get too from London on the trains and near Bristol airport for Dinky - just a bit concerned it might be a bit far for roo though. 

Love Katie xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Katie - either Worcester or Leamington sound good to me

Lou mentioned a place that FF uses for its big meet up - is near Evesham which is Worcester way....she's going to check out some details

Let's see what we can find out and then we can make a decision nearer the time

By the way, are you still up for Scotland w/c 27th Oct? Muddy might come too....

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I've voted too - also think 20th is too near to xmas....normally panic shopping by that point.
Any of the venues mentioned are ok with me...
Dx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Laura - evesham sounds nice, never been there. Will check out some hotels and places in worcester/gloucester as well, just in case. I went on a girlie weekend to worcester a few years ago and we had great fun, there are loads of nice bars and restaurants there! Obviously I won't be able to get drunk this time though!!  

My half term does tie up with w/c 27th so I think a trip to scotland would be nice. If everything is OK with the 12 week scan   I shall certainly be up for it. Hopefully my sickness will have subsided by then (I have already been sick twice this morn!). 

Looking forward to all our meet ups!

Katiexxx


----------

